# Newly Aquired Rodania All Steel



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this today off a local flea market, I had to wait about 5 minutes for stall owner to return...it was a tense time guessing what price he'd want and I had just spent my last tenner on a pair of old binoculars(one of my other hobbies)leaving me with just 4 quid in my pocket, on his return he stated oh " It's a good watch that only needs a battery" and " give us a couple o quid" so I did and couldn't get work quick enough to look it up.

Luckily the back came off easily as it wasn't on tight and inside I found an ESA 9154?

It doiesn't run but it looks as though it should and the balance swings ok when agitated and it goes very smoothly for about 4 seconds, it also sets ok.

I believe the battery should be a 344, Sod's law I dont have one to test it though I have loads of AG 10,12 and 13'S that look roughly right but will not I think work?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bargain watch you have there, if it,s a 344 that would be an AG10 so try that and see how it fits but I think it could be an AG12. I,m sure Paul will know for sure. Just looked on Paul,s site and if it,s a 9154 it is a 344 but an AG10 should fire it up


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And a couple more photo's;


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The hacking spring is broken and missing on this ESA 9154 movement...you can see the remains of it on the large pivoted lever that runs from the stem towards the balance. There are two rivets at the end with the remains of the spring.

This spring should extend towards the balance and when the crown is pulled out it engages with the pin on the balance edge that you can see at 11 oclock.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not such a bargain then?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm ok good news and bad? it doesn't 'hack as has been pointed out but it does at least fire up though with an AG10(though the battery retaining clamp is broken there is a crack near the left hand screw) will it run fast or slow or does it definately need a 344? also which screw loosens the stem as I want to remove the movement,clean the case up and fit a new back seal.

I think it needs a trip to an expert! anyone know one?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

stefano34 said:


> Hmm ok good news and bad? it doesn't 'hack as has been pointed out but it does at least fire up though with an AG10(though the battery retaining clamp is broken there is a crack near the left hand screw) will it run fast or slow or does it definately need a 344? also which screw loosens the stem as I want to remove the movement,clean the case up and fit a new back seal.
> 
> *I think it needs a trip to an expert! anyone know one?*


That'll be Paul in Pebble Beach then (Brighton) - Electric Watches link above or PM to Silver Hawk! :yes:

But the struggle will be to source a part - although it may well go without "hacking" if you can live with that? :lookaround:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok it's off for a service after the bank holiday(thanks Will and Kate for that one)so until then here are a couple of pics after a quick clean up and crystal polish, it's still running if possibly a tad fast?

































the small brown marks in the upper right qwuarter of the dial are under the crystal, the dial appers to be very good indeed apart from one small mark at 14 minutes to the hour position outside of the outer minute track.


----------

